# UK interview request - Gynae problems and IBS



## ekeeling (Feb 11, 2005)

I am working on a campaign in the UK to raise awareness of IBS and the impact that it has on sufferers' lives (called IBS Woman).I have had a request from The Sun newspaper. A reporter wants to interview/photograph women with IBS that are under 45 and live in the UK. The reporter wants to talk to women that have undergone unnecessary/embarassing tests before establishing a diagnosis of IBS and, particularly, women that have unnecessary gastrointestinal or *gynaecological surgery/procedures* because they had unrecognised IBS. This is a great opportunity for us to increase awareness/understanding and provide support for women who are currently feeling that they are the only one going through this problem. Obviously, The Sun wants to to speak to people as soon as possible. So if you (or anyone you know who fits the profile) are prepared to talk to them, please email me at ekeeling###ruderfinn.co.uk - THANKS!







(UK members only sorry







)


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

hmm i dont see how this helps us... all thats happening is you are naming and shaming this doesnt bring any good awareness to us... as for embarrassing test, what do you class as that? you are making people think there is shame and embarrassment in what we have. i beleive reports like this will bring an uneeded stigma and fear to those who think they may have it then dont see a gp for fear of "embarrassing" tests. they may have soemthing more serious than ibs afterall some cancers have symptoms that are similiar. this story doesnt help us, it makes a mockery of the tests we go through, your sole interests here are shaming doctors and making people who need these tests think twice about it.


----------



## jools41 (Jan 8, 2004)

im not too sure about this but im in scotland ill certainly give it some thought.i would be willing if they would guarantee they would not name me or worse still print my pic (i hate having my pic taken ) i fit most of the criteria i live in the uk and im under 45 ooppss just noticed they want to photograph peeps hmmm have to give this more thought.


----------



## 16633 (Mar 29, 2005)

I agree with kateandtink. The Sun is a pile of ####.


----------

